# MERM Tables



## Krakosky (Oct 24, 2011)

Did anyone happen to scan the graphs, charts and tables at the back of the MERM? I'm planning on scanning, printing and binding the index, appendix and tables together so that they're easier to look thru. I know the MERM index is online but figured I'd ask about the charts.


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 24, 2011)

I did not. I would not spend time doing it at this point, although my binding is breaking down in that section of my MERM.

Do you have a complete set of steam tables


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the ASME steam tables, the condensed version. It may be the same as what's contained in the MERM but it's easier to sort thru IMO. I'm taking MD in April.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 24, 2011)

Krakosky said:


> Did anyone happen to scan the graphs, charts and tables at the back of the MERM? I'm planning on scanning, printing and binding the index, appendix and tables together so that they're easier to look thru. I know the MERM index is online but figured I'd ask about the charts.


Waste of time, IMO, as you'll be using a lot of them. Best to tab the graph table of contents.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Oct 24, 2011)

Doesn't sound like it would add much efficiency to me. I have my steam and air table separately (Keenan books) and find that's handy, more due to the much finer resolution on the data than having it separate. I throw a ruler or setsquare into the theory section as I flip around the index &amp; charts. Rather keep the desk more organized with fewer books. Just me.


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree that having the separate index is not really that helpful. I thought it would be and I actually printed out the index as well as some separate pages from the appendices when I first started studying...however I quickly noticed it was easier to just flip within the same book than start pulling out multiple books onto the desktop. I do have a separate set of steam tables from college that I use occasionally but for the most part I just use the Mollier Diagram and the Steam Tables in the MERM appendices and it works just fine.


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you think the info contained within the MERM is sufficient for thermo, HVAC and refrigeration questions that will be in the breadth section? I've been working on the breadth questions from the NCEES 2008 sample exam and have only been using the MERM, book of unit conversions and FE reference manual. I find that often times it's a lot easier to find the equation I'm looking for in the FE reference book than the MERM. I like that it's condensed and only contains the necessary equations and important info. The downside is that it only contains the equations in SI units. I still need to tab my MERM and hopefully that will cut down on search time.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Oct 25, 2011)

I think the MERM is terrific for TF (my depth). The only other TF books I have are some more detailed steam &amp; air tables (unnecessary, just nice) and the Cameron Hydraulic Manual which I use daily in my job so am very familiar with. But again, the Cameron book is unnecessary, just nice for some types of problems that the MERM does a reasonable job with anyhow. I'll have the ASHRAE books by my desk just in case any tricky HVAC questions pop up, but thus far I have not had to refer to them and mostly the problems are just plotting lines around a psychrometric chart. I think you'll be fine with just the MERM


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree there as well. The MERM is good enough to cover the areas that aren't your depth. I will say however, that anyone who is HVAC+R depth should really spend a lot of time with the ASHRAE books and sample problems other than what comes with the MERM. The MERM is very light on HVAC and therefore should not be your main tool for HVAC if HVAC is your depth.


----------



## eselcen (Oct 27, 2011)

I did it.

index, tables, and graphs are all in one binder now

it is good as you do not have to close the page core chapter

I would not advise you doing it today

my book broke down into pieces

and had to have it repaired by stictches and it takes time


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll try it out when doing problems and see if I find it beneficial. Did you make any kind of separate equations sheet? I keep flip flopping on this. I wish they made a booklet of equations like you use on the FE exam. I know there's a quick reference guide for the MERM but I've heard it isn't that good.

Good luck to you guys!


----------



## eselcen (Oct 27, 2011)

Krakosky said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I'll try it out when doing problems and see if I find it beneficial. Did you make any kind of separate equations sheet? I keep flip flopping on this. I wish they made a booklet of equations like you use on the FE exam. I know there's a quick reference guide for the MERM but I've heard it isn't that good.
> 
> Good luck to you guys!


it is a good wish for NCEES doing it. but they just don't care as it is open book

I guess Lindeburg sells a book in that sense. as we are all tired of throwing money for him for all of his reference books we tend to stay away from his book

what do I do?

I usually wrote down important equations at the white sheets at the beginning of each chapter

and highlight the others.

I do have a binder of handwritten material, charts and some tables but I am scared to use it as contains some tables from ASHRAE and I do not have the original ASHRAE book .

good luck to you as well. eat grapes


----------

